# Coconut Plant ?



## Dean715 (Feb 3, 2011)

I was at Petco today and got a couple of banana plants and something they call a Coconut plant.It was one of those packaged ones. So after planting I did a search and find a long list of plants packaged this way that are not true aqua plants. Anyone know anything about this one way or the other?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

LPS's (local pet stores) like PetCo will do this all the time - Average Joes don't know the difference between bog/marsh/swamp plants and true aquatic plants. If anything looks suspicious from such LPS's, don't buy it.

If you REALLY want to make sure you're buying a true aquatic plant, buy something live they've already got submerged in the tank. Check the leaves for signs of yellowing/melting (a common phenomenon when air-grown plants are submerged and their leaves rot off). If the plant is green and healthy and completely submerged, and additional research (if you choose to do any on these tank plants) proves them to be aquatic, I would give you the green light.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have never heard of it.
List of non-aquatic plant species
Near the bottom of the list is an underwater palm,I believe its the same.So most likely its not aquatic.


----------



## Dean715 (Feb 3, 2011)

Here is what I found from a google search. Worst Aquarium Plants - Microcosm Aquarium Explorer Not all is lost though, the wife as a terrarium at her work so I will send them along with her on monday.Yes Majerah that is the one.


----------

